# Does SOTW sell its Membership List?



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

I have now twice received unsolicited commercial, bulk e-mailing from a SOTW member. That is, of course, his right. But this email is obviously from one SOTW member to another SOTW member in which my full name was used, which is not even publicly listed here.

Hence my question: Does SOTW sell its Membership List?

Because if not, I would sure like to know how I got put on a bulk-mailing list with my email and full name on it, that seemingly originated with a SOTW connection.

FWIW, I am _not_ asking about the sellers right to advertise, use bulk mailing, or if the products are quality products.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

gary said:


> I have now twice received unsolicited commercial, bulk e-mailing from a SOTW member. That is, of course, his right. But this email is obviously from one SOTW member to another SOTW member in which my full name was used, which is not even publicly listed here.
> 
> Hence my question: Does SOTW sell its Membership List?
> .........................................


No way, gary.
The membership information is confidential and access to it is limited and controlled.
Other registered members see only as much of your data as you permit in your profile. It is a user's option to allow other members to send e-mail, but they do not see your e-mail address (until you reply to it).

You may want to forward one such bulk e-mail message to me.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> You may want to forward one such bulk e-mail message to me.


Done, Harri, by email.

Just to be clear to other readers, there's nothing sinister about the advertisement. It's open and honest. It just seems to me that he is sending out bulk mailing to SOTW members and I was just wanting to know how it was being done.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Marketers share information... sometimes.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Problem solved. I didn't think SOTW info was shared but thought I'd ask in case it was or in case the info was hacked.

*Addition*: I've been asked to give a few more details. I was avoiding names but I have been asked to do so. The message I got was from jazz-o-matic.

As I said above, "there's nothing sinister about the advertisement. It's open and honest." and " I am not asking about the sellers right to advertise, use bulk mailing, or if the products are quality products."

My question was about the process and if it had other implications, such as was sensitive information hacked (not by Richard, for heaven's sake.) I am a registered member of jazz-o-matic and as such, this mail was sent to me. However, I noticed that it was a bulk sending and my question wasn't anything negative about Richard, but if there were lists being shared.

I hope this clears it up.


----------



## Bill Mecca (Feb 2, 2003)

Gary,

I'm registered there too, and got that email, I think in the last line Richard apologizes for it being a bulk email, saying the list of members is just too long to do it otherwise.


----------



## CSharp (Feb 3, 2003)

Here it is from the source.....

Gary is a member of Jazz-O-Matic.com. That's why he received the email from me. I didn't ask him to mention my site in this post but it's okay with me....those of you who got my email know it was from me and besides, I have absolutely nothing to hide and I appreciate the plug. I'm simply trying to let my members know about some new audio lessons that I'm really excited about.

Anyway, I think in these situations, if anyone gets an email that sparks questions, they should consider contacting Harri or the person who sent the email (in this case it was me) FIRST and ask as to how the information was obtained instead of posting something on a public forum. Basically, I know there are many people who are very concerned about thier private information being made public and I can relate to that. For me, it was all okay until I read: "this email is obviously from one SOTW member to another SOTW member" and that sounds like some kind of major conspiracy. But trust me, I'm not that clever!!! 

In this particular case, since Gary is a moderator, I think most members (like me) acknowledge [respect] him as an authority figure on the forum...and if he's asking about privacy, I think that posting this will make many worry about SOTW security...of course we know that there's nothing to worry about, but many times that's how rumors get started.

The silver-lining here is that maybe others, who aren't members and didn't get my email, will read this post and check out my site! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

CSharp said:


> In this particular case, since Gary is a moderator, I think most members (like me) acknowledge [respect] him as an authority figure on the forum...and if he's asking about privacy, I think that posting this will make many worry about SOTW security...of course we know that there's nothing to worry about, but many times that's how rumors get started.


Gary? Moderator in disguise? Hehe

I don't think someone would have just gotten martysaxed it he was...


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

CircaRevival said:


> Gary? Moderator in disguise? Hehe
> ..............................


He has not volunteerd for the job, yet.


----------



## Mark5047 (Apr 8, 2003)

Gary is the informal moderator here, although his latest 'kinder more gentle' Gary makes me think he may be posturing himself to be a mod?
Hey, he gets my vote for sure!! Weigh all the good VS all the bad and hands down he has tossed WAY more into the pot than he has taken out.
So how bout it Gary? Mod? It would help you in your quest to be the first 5 digit poster!!!!!!
You think a 5 digit Mark VI has value - how about a vintage 5 digit SOTW member!!!!


----------



## retromom (Feb 4, 2005)

CSharp said:


> The silver-lining here is that maybe others, who aren't members and didn't get my email, will read this post and check out my site! :roll:


I love your site Richard, :cheers: Thanks


----------



## CSharp (Feb 3, 2003)

For some reason, I took "The most prolific SOTW poster" and translated that to moderator....and I see his post all over the place....eh....I guess that's what I did....my bad! 

Anyway, sorry!!! But I hope you got my meaning.

NOTE: This also proves the point I made when I said that I wasn't that clever! Funny, no one disputed that! :shock: (hahaha)


----------



## rispoli (Feb 8, 2005)

retromom said:


> I love your site Richard, :cheers: Thanks


Same here.

I also received his email and was surely not upset for that, also in light of the fact that he clearly specified at the end that it did not represent the beginning of a periodic newsletter.

Nothing against newsletter here, by the way, but at the condition that they are truly opt-in.

Since we are here, I also want to highly recommend here the private lessons of Keith Reidenhour available on Jazz-o-matic.


----------



## Radjammin (Feb 15, 2006)

6,527 post and not a mod? Might be time to stop ranting and step up to your destiny. Gary, your practically living here, why not lead instead of follow!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

Radjammin said:


> 6,527 post and not a mod? Might be time to stop ranting and step up to your destiny. Gary, your practically living here, why not lead instead of follow!


Someone please bring back the "when will gary get to 10k thread!!!". Yea, you would make a good mod Gary.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

LOL. Thanks folks but for personal reasons I have to decline moderating, even if the staff would have a momentary lapse in judgement and ask. 

Regarding the original topic, I also enjoy Richard's site and, yes, he did have a polite disclaimer at the bottom of the email. Maybe it hasn't been clear. My questioning directly here instead of to Richard was because I thought the question might've had wider implications. Don't know how I can say it any other way. It's not like I went on a personal vendetta and singled him out. And please notice also, I did not mention jazz-o-matic in my original posts, thereby keeping the question more generic.


----------



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

Reports of me having incriminating photos of Gary playing a trumpet have been exaggerated.


----------

